# First time blender



## PettyD (Apr 12, 2016)

I have never blended coffee before.

Where should I start and can anyone recommend what to blend to find my taste?


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

I always find Nescafe with just a hint of Birds Mellow a good starting point


----------



## SmithStCoffeeRoasters (Feb 23, 2016)

https://www.home-barista.com/espresso-blending.html have fun


----------



## Vieux Clou (Oct 22, 2014)

Currently drinking 100g Rose Diamond + 100g El Fuego + 30g Cherry, all roasted separately. Nice. Light roasts.


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

PettyD said:


> I have never blended coffee before.
> 
> Where should I start and can anyone recommend what to blend to find my taste?


Good starting point is a Brazilian with something else 50/50 mix.


----------



## "coffee 4/1" (Sep 1, 2014)

Vieux Clou said:


> Currently drinking 100g Rose Diamond + 100g El Fuego + 30g Cherry, all roasted separately. Nice. Light roasts.


Who's selling Brazil Rose Diamond greens,


----------



## Vieux Clou (Oct 22, 2014)

\ said:


> Who's selling Brazil Rose Diamond greens,


Maxicoffee in France.


----------



## "coffee 4/1" (Sep 1, 2014)

Vieux Clou said:


> Maxicoffee in France.


Big thanks.


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

DavecUK said:


> Good starting point is a Brazilian with something else 50/50 mix.


Agreed, brazil and an african goes well, body and acidity!


----------



## Scotford (Apr 24, 2014)

I'm liking a *super* bright 50/50 Kenyan/Ethiopian sample blend as espresso at the moment. Don't think that it'll go down as well in the shop though.


----------



## Vieux Clou (Oct 22, 2014)

\ said:


> Big thanks.


Well I do live in France.


----------

